# Alan's roach thread



## Brunneria (Sep 30, 2015)

Wanted to share pics of the roaches I currently breed  

Paranauphoeta discoidalis

















Nauphoeta cinerea. This species got me into the roach hobby. lol
















To be continued...


----------



## Brunneria (Sep 30, 2015)

Rhabdoblatta formosana
















Epilampra maya


----------



## Brunneria (Sep 30, 2015)

Gyna centurio
















Gyna capucina


----------



## Brunneria (Sep 30, 2015)

Gyna lurida "yellow"
















Gyna caffrorum


----------



## Hisserdude (Sep 30, 2015)

Oooo, love the look of those P.discoidalis, great pics as usual!


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 1, 2015)

Hisserdude said:


> Oooo, love the look of those P.discoidalis, great pics as usual!


Thanks  It's one of my fav. so far!


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 1, 2015)

Gromphadorhina portentosa
















Gromphadorhina oblongonota


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 1, 2015)

Eublaberus sp. "Ivory"
















Blaberus craniifer "UCR"


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 1, 2015)

Blaberus fusca
















Blaberus discoidalis (WC from FL. Was really cool to see these in the wild)


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 12, 2015)

Blaberus atropos "Florida"
















Blaberus colosseus "Peru"


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Alan,

Just wondering what size cage do you use for your Rhabdoblatta formosana, and what do you use as hides? My guys really like TP rolls, but they chew through them too fast.


----------



## Brunneria (Nov 5, 2015)

Hisserdude said:


> Hey Alan,
> 
> Just wondering what size cage do you use for your Rhabdoblatta formosana, and what do you use as hides? My guys really like TP rolls, but they chew through them too fast.


I use 58 qt storage box I bought from walmart with vaselined lined on the wall to prevent escape. I have a large piece of bark in there along with loads of leaves (they eat so much leaves!).


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 6, 2015)

58 qt!!?!? Dang, I have them in a 27 qt bin, do you think they'll outgrow it? Yeah, I got a bunch of small pieces of bark with lots of leaves, hopefully that will suffice.


----------



## Brunneria (Nov 6, 2015)

Hisserdude said:


> 58 qt!!?!? Dang, I have them in a 27 qt bin, do you think they'll outgrow it? Yeah, I got a bunch of small pieces of bark with lots of leaves, hopefully that will suffice.


Considering how prolific they are they might become overcrowded. If that happens you can either sell them for cheap price or you can use them as feeders


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok, thank you very much for the advice!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 9, 2015)

Those _Gyna centurio_ are ridiculously cute.


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey, just wondering how are your Paranauphoeta discoidalis doing? Are they prolific?


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 17, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Hey, just wondering how are your Paranauphoeta discoidalis doing? Are they prolific?


I've lost my entire colony by a weird fungal disease so I had to get a new batch about a month ago. I'm hoping to see babies from this batch.


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 17, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> I've lost my entire colony by a weird fungal disease so I had to get a new batch about a month ago. I'm hoping to see babies from this batch.


Yikes, talk about bad luck.  Hope this next batch does better for you!


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 21, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Yikes, talk about bad luck.  Hope this next batch does better for you!


Didn't realize there was a comment. 

Thanks   So far the females are doing ok but I've been seeing males drop like flies lately. Hopefully they did their job before they perished


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 22, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> Didn't realize there was a comment.
> 
> Thanks   So far the females are doing ok but I've been seeing males drop like flies lately. Hopefully they did their job before they perished


I hope so too, this species looks really cool! Hopefully I will be getting some of these soon as a birthday present to myself.


----------

